# METIN-2 / METIN2 and other illegal software- don't ask for assistance on these forums.



## junior (Feb 4, 2011)

*READ THIS POST FIRST - METIN-2 / METIN2 and other illegal software- don't ask for assistance on these forums. Threads will be closed, posters will be banned.*


 *Factfinding:* The server files are indeed leaked, so we're basically talking about an illegal copy of licensed software. The fact that there are hundreds of other servers out there is not particularly relevant here. You are here, asking this question. So I have to deal with you and your question. I can't take the whole world of illegal Metin2 installations and how unfair it is that you are singled out into account.
 *Precedent:* Anyone doing a search on either this forum, or on Google, will immediately see a search result with the title: "Sticky: METIN-2 / METIN2 and other illegal software- don't ask for assistance on these forums." There are no two ways about it: we don't want Metin(2) topics on this forum, other topics dealing with Metin(2) have all been closed, and it's standing policy. Anyone opening a topic that is, or turns out to be, about Metin(2) can know this.
 *Legal entity:* I have to take into account that "FreeBSD" is a legal entity. Anyone running illegal/leaked software or applications or services of, let's say, 'dubious origin' can hide behind all types of redirects, firewalls, DNS tricks, etcetera. FreeBSD, the Forums, the Foundation, the people running and modding these forums, cannot. We cannot run the risk of having a public forum containing tips and tricks to run obviously illegal software. It's a liability we cannot accept.
 *Technical:* Straight and simple: FreeBSD 7.2 is End-Of-Life, and has been since June 30, 2010. The logical and proper reply to any technical issue dealing with FreeBSD 7.2 is: "Upgrade to a more recent version of FreeBSD first". Since this is obviously not possible because Metin2 relies on FreeBSD 7.2 libraries, binaries, etcetera, we would be forced to go against FreeBSD's own policy, which is:  upgrade when your current FreeBSD version reaches end-of-life, because we will not support it any longer, not even for security fixes. Dedicating forum space to technical advice concerning an outdated version of FreeBSD is not in the interest of FreeBSD's development and its users at large.

*NOTE: this topic is just a worthless trash can of various threads about installing/running METIN2 (illegally) on FreeBSD. - Mod.*


----------------------------------------------------------
Hello, how I can do a downgrade from FreeBSD 8.1 to 7.x?


----------



## jalla (Feb 4, 2011)

You can't.
If you want to go from 8.x to 7.x you have to scratch your installation and do a fresh install of 7.


----------



## qsecofr (Feb 4, 2011)

Is that a true statement as pertains to a major release?  Could it be possible to [CMD=""]csup[/CMD] sources from say 7.3 down to 7.1 and rebuild world successfully?


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 5, 2011)

qsecofr said:
			
		

> Is that a true statement as pertains to a major release?  Could it be possible to [CMD=""]csup[/CMD] sources from say 7.3 down to 7.1 and rebuild world successfully?



I have never done this but see no reason why it wouldn't work.


----------



## xibo (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't see a reason why someone would want to downgrade to a lower minor release of the same major version, but I don't see a reason why it shouldn't work, either. The OS that is. Ports and other third-party software will probably all break and need to be rebuilt completely after a downgrade, and mergemaster might eventually not work, either ( if it works by comparing revision numbers, that is, I never looked into it  ).

I can't check right now but I think the build process uses the headers in the repository tree rather then in the default include paths, and also links against the just-built-libraries rather than the ones in the rtld search path, so you should in theory also be able to change the major version (downwards).

Since "the new kernel can execute the old userland", but not necessarily can the new userland be executed by the old kernel; so you'll have to drop to single user mode and installworld first, THEN installkernel and reboot, I guess. Never did that so far either ...

My recommendation would be to checkout RELEASE_7_3 or STABLE_7 and buildworld/installworld it into a somewhere else, chroot and check whether you can execute things first before trying to installworld on the real system.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 5, 2011)

junior said:
			
		

> Hello, how I can do a downgrade from FreeBSD 8.1 to 7.x?



Why?  What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## qsecofr (Feb 5, 2011)

perhaps an upgrade from a release minor version to a newer minor version introduced problems.  In my case I went from 7.2 to 7.3 but encountered kernel panics (the likes of which have been described in these posts by others), which memtest86+ was unable to diagnose.  That's a separate issue, and I don't want to hijack this post.  

But I would like to know that I could undo a source upgrade from a major/minor version before I attempt the upgrade.  Just in case.  For me reverting back to version 7.2 fixed all panics.  If I decided to skip 7.3 and jump right to 8.1, I'd really like to be able to fall back to 7.2 should 8.1 not work for me.

OP did not state which method of upgrade is in use: csup or freebsd-upgrade.  That may help.  Also knowing why OP wants to downgrade may help too.


----------



## junior (Feb 5, 2011)

My server don't work on 8.x only at 7.x. On 8.x I got something like this "prot_exec prot_write failed"


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Feb 6, 2011)

Downgrading works fine, contrary to posted opinions here.  It's the exact same as upgrading from source, just choose the correct branch.

However it's probably makes a lot more sense simply fix your issue.


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 6, 2011)

xibo said:
			
		

> ... mergemaster might eventually not work, either ( if it works by comparing revision numbers, that is, I never looked into it  ).



I have a sneaking feeling that direct path to the downgraded mergemaster (i.e. /usr/src/usr.sbin/mergemaster/mergermaster.sh) would deal with it also just as a point release. 

I may be a bit naive about it but I always thought that's what the testing (i.e. FreeBSD current 9) users did when they were done bug smashing is to downgrade to release engineering after.


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, it is possible that it will work, but very few people have tested it. It may fail, so make backups before you try.

However, as Galactic_Dominator mentioned, it would probably be better to just fix the issue.


----------



## davidgurvich (Feb 6, 2011)

There are many simpler alternatives for testing, particularly when using ZFS.  Downgrading is possible but programs built against higher versions may fail.  The libraries will frequently have missing or different functions.  The lower version will not have a compat for the higher.

The easiest path to downgrading is to backup, install, and restore.


----------



## lme@ (Feb 6, 2011)

You want to illegally run Metin2 on your server. This forum is not about helping people doing illegal things.

*closed*


----------



## AngelSpeed (Feb 12, 2011)

*Error mysql 5.0.92 on FreeBSD 7.1*

*[ separate thread merged in - metin2 topics not allowed ]*
Hello guys.
I have an dedicated server with FreeBSD 7.2 32bit and i want to install metin2 on it.

I write these commands : 

cd /
cd /usr
fetch adress...
cd /usr
tar -xf name.tar.gz
portsnap fetch extract

And the next : 
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server/
make WITH_XCHARSET=all install clean

Then this command occured "Error 1" - make deinstall and make reinstall to resolv this (something like that).
I try with 

make WITH_XCHARSET=all deinstall clean
make WITH_XCHARSET=all reinstall clean

And everything appears ok :

ee /etc/rc.conf
and i write in this file mysql_enable=â€YESâ€
I saved the file and i make : reboot now

The next part of tutorial is : 

mysqladmin â€“u root password new password
mysql -u root â€“p
GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO root@"%"
IDENTIFIED BY 'PSW' WITH GRANT OPTION;
flush privileges;
quit
reboot now ; but when i try the first command (mysqladmin â€“u root password new password)
a new error appears : mysql error


Help me please !


----------



## Slash93 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Can't Install With FreeBSD 7.4*

*[ separate thread merged in - metin2 topics not allowed ]*

Hi, I have a problem with FreeBSD 7.4.

I try these libs for version 7.4 :


```
* libc.so.5
    * libc_r.so.5
    * libm.so.2
    * libstdc + +. so.4
    * libz.so.2
```

I have these libs for version 7.2.



Thank You.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2011)

Slash93 said:
			
		

> Hi, I have a problem with freebsd 7.4.


Could you possibly post an even more vague description?

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way


----------



## Slash93 (Apr 6, 2011)

Slash93 said:
			
		

> Hi, I have a problem with freebsd 7.4.
> 
> I try these libs for version 7.4 :
> * libc.so.5
> ...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, that helps :OO

We still have no clue what you are trying to do!


----------



## SIFE (Apr 6, 2011)

The photo doesn't show to me, and Where is the question?


----------



## Slash93 (Apr 6, 2011)

start.sh does not start the file which in turn starts other file. This is a problem of LIBS and those listed above.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2011)

I've never felt so lost since I saw Grease.

What is /usr/game? It does not exist in a FreeBSD base system (there is /usr/games, but that contains other directories, not files). Are you just installing random stuff in random places? No wonder it can't find libraries. The PROT_EXEC|PROT_WRITE failure looks even more out of place.

What are you trying to run, and why from such a wrong spot?


----------



## Slash93 (Apr 7, 2011)

/usr/game is a directory created by me.

The problem is that the libraries mentioned above are for FreeBSD 7.2 and I have 7.4.


----------



## adamk (Apr 7, 2011)

That still doesn't explain anything to us.  What program are you trying to run?  

Adam


----------



## nakal (Apr 7, 2011)

When you don't explain what you actually want to do, I suspect that you are trying to get an illegal stolen version of the Metin2 server binary. If it is so, then be sure that it's a criminal act. Explain fully what you want to do or I will send a notice about you to Gameforge.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 7, 2011)

nakal, that's probably a good call, considering the error mentioned here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=122204#post122204 - which is about Metin2. 

So this thread is closed (and merged with the other closed Metin2 threads). 

This forum will not assist anyone with installing illegal software.


----------



## almobd3 (May 5, 2011)

*a problem .h file*

*[ separate thread merged in - metin2 topics not allowed ]*

I have a problem using this file. I'm sorry if this is the wrong section,

If anyone knows how to use this file please tell me.


```
#include "lzo/lzoconf.h"
#include "lzo/lzo1x.h"
 
 
#include <stdint.h>
#include <string.h>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <sys/types.h>
#include <sys/stat.h>
 
 
#ifndef IN_LEN
#define IN_LEN      (128*1024L)
#endif
#define OUT_LEN     (IN_LEN + IN_LEN / 16 + 64 + 3)
 
int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{
       
        if(argc < 3)
        {
                printf("Usage: %s <extract/pack> <filename>\n", argv[0]);
                return 0;
        }
       
        char cmd[255];
        sprintf(cmd, "%s", argv[1]);
       
        if(strcasecmp(cmd, "extract") == 0) {
                printf("extract\n");
                return 0;
        } else if(strcasecmp(cmd, "pack") == 0) {
                char filename[255];
                sprintf(filename, "%s", argv[2]);
                FILE *fp;
                fp = fopen(filename, "r");
               
                printf("pack\n");
               
                lzo_voidp wrkmem;
               
                struct stat st;
                stat(filename, &st);
                const int fileSize = st.st_size;
               
                wrkmem = (lzo_voidp) xmalloc(LZO1X_1_MEM_COMPRESS);
 
                uint8_t* outputData = (lzo_bytep) xmalloc(OUT_LEN);
                *(uint32_t *)outputData = fileSize;
                uint32_t compressedSize;
                int lzo = lzo1x_999_compress(data, fileSize, outputData + 4, &compressedSize, workingMemory);
               
                return 0;
        } else {
                printf("CMD: %s \n", cmd);
                return 0;
                }
}
```

Hope that you know how.

Best Regards


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2011)

It would probably help if you told us what the problem is.


----------



## almobd3 (May 5, 2011)

Sorry my fault. I'll elaborate. I want to compress with encryption to .lz. This is programmed to do this function. The problem is in using it. I want to know how to use it. Where I am supposed to put it. And how to make it function. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2011)

The example looks pretty straight forward. 

Do you have _any_ experience with programming in C?


----------



## almobd3 (May 5, 2011)

I'm afraid that I don't. I'm a beginner in the world of FreeBSD. What I want to know is how to compress with this file? I want to know the steps to do it. 

thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2011)

Knowing how to program in C has nothing to do with knowledge of FreeBSD. I suggest learning C first.


----------



## ikreos (May 6, 2011)

As far as I understand you want to compress files using lzo compression. There is a program in ports that does just that archivers/lzop. I also don't see any encryption taking place in your code, I only see compression.


----------



## almobd3 (May 6, 2011)

Sorry I don't know. But the problem is it must be compressed with this code or it will not work. If you can help me to know how to compress with it, please do.


----------



## Alt (May 6, 2011)

almobd3, install archivers/lzop and then try compile your stuff with
	
	



```
gcc -o <exec_filename> -llzo2 <source_filename>
```
Dig any other info in google or link, because this is absolutely not FreeBSD-related.


----------



## Anonymous (May 6, 2011)

almobd3 wrote:


> ```
> #include "lzo/lzoconf.h"
> #include "lzo/lzo1x.h"
> ```



I assume that the compiler complains about not finding lzo/lzoconf.h and lzo/lzo1x.h. The double quotes usually have the meaning that the so referenced include files are to be searched in the "User Header Search Paths", which for sure is in your case the directory that contains the file that you want to compile.

Make sure that this directory contains another directory named lzo, and make sure of course that in there are the headers lzoconf.h and lzo1x.h.

Intentionally by the original author of your program file, this lzo directory was accompanied with it, at least at that point in time once the file was successfully compiled the last time - by whomever. So, I would like to suggest that you search for the directory *lzo* that you somehow lost, and once you found it, put it alongside to your main source file into the same directory. Then try compiling again.

Best regards

Rolf


----------



## almobd3 (May 6, 2011)

@Alt, I tried it:


```
lzo.h: In function 'main':
lzo.h:60: error: 'data' undeclared (first use in this function)
lzo.h:60: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
lzo.h:60: error: for each function it appears in.)
lzo.h:60: error: 'workingMemory' undeclared (first use in this function)
lzo.h:60: warning: passing argument 4 of 'lzo1x_999_compress' from incompatible pointer type
lzo.h:67:2: warning: no newline at end of file
```

This what is shown to me in the VMC of FreeBSD.

@rolfheinrich, 

I don't understand most of what you wrote -.-" You seemed to be trying to solve some errors, but the problem is I don't know how to use it. 

lzo/lzoconf.h and lzo/lzo1x.h. << these two are existing in [file"]/usr/local/include[/file]. I want some one to use the code on these two files, https://rapidshare.com/files/460999874/compress.rar

Uncompress then compress the content of compress.rar.

Thanks in advance


----------



## wblock@ (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like homework.  What's in the mystery file?


----------



## ikreos (May 7, 2011)

Allow me to reiterate. archivers/lzop does exactly the same thing as the code you posted intends to do. Check the man page (lzop(1)) if you don't believe me. The compression stream generated by your code will be the same as the compression stream generated by lzop as they use the same library and algorithms. I also see several errors in your code that need to be addressed before it will correctly compile. Either fix your code or use the lzop program.


----------



## almobd3 (May 7, 2011)

I'm sorry again 

but the problem is that I have a patcher and this patcher doesn't work with any compressors 

I used lzop but alas! 

no use 
the extension is .lz and I wanna test it if anyone can compress this file with it. 

if it works I'll pay him to show me how to make this code works fine.

thanks alot.


----------



## almobd3 (May 7, 2011)

edit this file = 
*https://rapidshare.com/files/460999874/compress.rar*


----------



## ikreos (May 7, 2011)

The .lz extension is used by the archivers/lzip program which uses LZMA compression, not LZO compression. Try that one and see if it works.


----------



## almobd3 (May 7, 2011)

I used it 

the program stops when it wants to uncompress 

if you want an example of compressing 

CLICK_HERE

I hope that you help me to compress because my site depends on it ><

thank you all...


----------



## ikreos (May 7, 2011)

The file you linked to seems to be part of the video game Metin 2. I would suggest you contact them as they are the ones who will know how to decompress the file.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 7, 2011)

If you're trying to run an illegal copy of Metin2 on FreeBSD do note that this forum will not assist you with that.


----------



## InsaneQlimax (Aug 7, 2011)

*[METIN 2 SUBJECT: CLOSED] Freebsd 7.2 with Broadcom Corporation*

*[ separate thread merged in - metin2 topics not allowed ]*

Hi all. im newbie in freebsd. i want make a home server with freebsd 7.2. but later install freebsd him dont recognize my Broadcom gigabit card.


```
vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
class      = network
subclass   = ethernet
```

Some can explain wat steps i need to do?

Thanks and best regards


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 8, 2011)

What model number of Broadcom card?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Aug 8, 2011)

InsaneQlimax said:
			
		

> i want make a home server with freebsd 7.2. but later install freebsd him dont recognize my Broadcom gigabit card.


Is there any reason thay you don't want to use the newest production release (8.2, at the present time)?

Even if you can't use 8.2 for some reason, you may want to download and burn CDs with 8.2 and perhaps -CURRENT (which will eventually become FreeBSD 9.0) and try booting from them. If either of those correctly detect your Ethernet card, then it may be easier to pinpoint when support for it was added.

Note that FreeBSD 7.2 is EoL (end of life), so you won't get security fixes, etc.


----------



## InsaneQlimax (Aug 8, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> What model number of Broadcom card?



Its a Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet.


----------



## InsaneQlimax (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry for double post. 




			
				Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> Is there any reason thay you don't want to use the newest production release (8.2, at the present time)?
> 
> Even if you can't use 8.2 for some reason, you may want to download and burn CDs with 8.2 and perhaps -CURRENT (which will eventually become FreeBSD 9.0) and try booting from them. If either of those correctly detect your Ethernet card, then it may be easier to pinpoint when support for it was added.
> 
> Note that FreeBSD 7.2 is EoL (end of life), so you won't get security fixes, etc.



I know friend. I like much of 8.x and 9.. but the software I try to run is not compatible with 8x because it gives me 
	
	



```
PROT_EXEC|PROT_WRITE failed
```
 and I try to use lib and more one 8.2 but not have sucess .. but in 7.2 it works perfect. But I can't install ethernet drivers. I'm so newbie ...


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 8, 2011)

See this thread.

If the error is coming from legitimate non-Metin2 software, please name it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 8, 2011)

Ah yes, I was ready to get the popcorn when I saw that PROT_EXEC error.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 8, 2011)

InsaneQlimax, do you want me to link to your Xfire and Hero-Gamers profiles, or are you going to admit defeat like a true gamer?

Anyhow: closed and shelved. No illegal software help here.

I'll spare everyone the "You're so wrong, this is not about Metin2!" PM I just received, and the sucking-up and feeble attempt at getting off-forum help from me earlier instead of posting in the forums like a bonafide user would.

Furthermore, this thread is now sticky and titled clearly, and anyone asking for help with Metin2 or other illegal software will be banned on sight.


----------



## DeathBat666 (Oct 29, 2011)

*[METIN 2 SUBJECT: CLOSED] Public_ip chooses wrong network*

*[ separate thread merged in - metin2 topics not allowed ]*

Hi all!

I've made a metin2 server on FreeBSD 8.2 amd64, but when I start the server, it writes in putty:

```
PUBLIC_IP: 28.28.0.0 interface lo0
```
But 28.28.0.0 isn't my ip adress, and it has to connect at xn0, not at lo0.

Ifconfig:


```
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	   options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	   inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
	   inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
	   inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
	   nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
xn0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	   options=503<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4,LRO>
	   ether 00:16:3e:72:0b:27
	   inet serverip netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast serverip .255 in the end
	   media: Ethernet manual
	   status: active
```
Of course where I wrote "serverip" there's my ip adress, I just don't want to make it public.

We've rewrote rc.conf repeatedly, but it didn't get better.


Oh, one more thing. The server's syserr is full of with this error message:


```
socket_tcp_bind: tcp_socket: Can't assign requested address
```

Probably it's because of the network-problem.

I hope that somebody knows how can I set that it refers to the right adress. 
Please help me if you know, it's very important for me :S


----------



## Mahmoud (Nov 3, 2011)

*[METIN 2 SUBJECT: CLOSED] I need any one to install 7.2*

*[ separate thread merged in - metin2 topics not allowed ]*

Hello,

I have now FreeBSD v7.4 and I need any one install 7.2. Please I do not have any information about FreeBSD. I need some one do it.

Thank you


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 3, 2011)

Nobody is going to do it for you. Why do you need FreeBSD 7.2 instead of FreeBSD 7.4 or FreeBSD 8/9? What is the reason for that specific version?


----------



## Mahmoud (Nov 3, 2011)

I need 7.2 for metin2

Pls help me to install it

I can send you the SSH details of the server

Thank you


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 4, 2011)

I knew it. This forum will not assist anyone with installing illegal software. Bye bye.


----------



## sneak (Nov 17, 2011)

*[METIN 2 SUBJECT: CLOSED] Tor question*

*[ Topic merged in -- Mod. ]*

Someone told me that I should run my server through tor to prevent this one annoying guy who is obsessed with me to stop hosting the server I host. What I host with FreeBSD is an MMO, a publisher has a personal problem with me so he singles my server out --out of all the servers 10x more populated and popular than mine. He goes to every host I get to complain to them to shut the server off and that he owns the rights to it.. and blablabla.

What I am essentially looking for is a method for people to connect to the server using a client I provide, while at the same time not knowing the real IP address of the server. Also not being able to find out the real IP from TOR some how.

So I was wondering a few things.

1. Is tor really going to protect anyone from finding the ip to the server? Also if I run apache and a site will it prevent the same there? 

2. Is it possible to set up tor on FreeBSD 7.2 32-bit with PAE and IPFW?

3. Will tor create some kind of latency issues for my players? (100mbit full duplex connection).


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2011)

sneak said:
			
		

> He goes to every host I get to complain to them to shut the server off and that he owns the rights to it.. and blablabla.


Simple question, does he own the rights?


----------



## expl (Nov 17, 2011)

Thats not how Tor works, it protects the user's privacy not the server's. For a user to connect to a server he needs to know the exact IP.

You could use a second server that would mask the main server and have it on a separate hosting provider. Just make first server redirect all the traffic to the second. The downside of this is that both servers have to have same bandwidth since the total bandwidth will be equal to the host with lowest one, so you kinda have to pay double the price. This will also add some extra lag unless both servers are close geographically.

Could you reveal what licence the software is using?


----------



## Slurp (Nov 17, 2011)

Tor can give you privacy, but it's not straightforward. You need too run a hidden service and users will need to have Tor too to connect to you.
There will be severe latency issues, I doubt it will be playable. This kind of networks have to have latency several times higher and more variable than direct connections, but to make it worse, hidden services are an afterthought in Tor and aren't great. Also, there's no UDP via Tor yet.
I2P works better with hidden services, latency will be lower. You could further reduce it by making privacy one-way, only for you and not your players. I think it would be usable this way. Still, porting the software to work with I2P, additional management, Java dependency and a quite memory-hungry app running in background mean that the solution is a bad one.
The first thing I'd try would be to talk with your next ISP about the issue. I think you could find one willing to do the job despite threats.
The second would be to use a VPN. Latency cost would be low and highly stable, bandwidth wouldn't be an issue at all. VPNs have to handle the threats just like ISPs, but I have a feeling that you have a bigger chance this way.
If it didn't help, there would be a lot of head scratching and probably I'd go with I2P.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 17, 2011)

Somehow I get the impression that the smell of METIN is in the air...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2011)

FreeBSD 7.2 + license issues, @Crivens? What gave you that idea?  Is it METIN, @sneak? Either name the software and the license it's released under, or I'll have to assume that it's about METIN2, and you've been here long enough to know what happens next.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry DD, really NOOO idea how that crept up my nose. *whistle innocently*
The scenario just smelled strongly of metin, so I couldn't help me pointing this out to the fellow forumsics


----------



## roddierod (Nov 17, 2011)

Can someone point me to where I can find out what the deal is with the METIN and FreeBSD, since these post keep popping up? I looked up METIN and it looks to be free so I'm really not getting this?

Just curious, I swear not trying to run it.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2011)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Can someone point me to where I can find out what the deal is with the METIN and FreeBSD, since these post keep popping up? I looked up METIN and it looks to be free so I'm really not getting this?


Free to play, yes. Not free to run your own server, which is what this usually is about.


----------



## Slurp (Nov 17, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Free to play, yes. Not free to run your own server, which is what this usually is about.



Are you sure?
http://sourceforge.net/projects/metin2pvp/


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken that's just an add-on. Though I have to admit I've never played the game.

Doesn't really matter though. Things can be open source and still require a licence.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, downloading the source from SF results in a 87 bytes tarball. That's what I call efficient coding


----------



## Slurp (Nov 17, 2011)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Well, downloading the source from SF results in a 87 bytes tarball. That's what I call efficient coding



Confirmed.


----------



## roddierod (Nov 17, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Free to play, yes. Not free to run your own server, which is what this usually is about.



Oh..ok. I really didn't look hard saw windows and free on the page and went no further...OK, going back to Skyrim now!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.elitepvpers.com/forum/me...in2-shutdown-illegal-private-servers-h-n.html

http://www.elitepvpers.com/forum/me...active-take-legal-action-private-servers.html


> Our position on private servers
> Over the past few weeks, our company TEC Interactive has started to take actions against the owners of certain Metin2 private servers. As we know many of you have played private servers, have friends playing them, or even are or were part of their staff.
> 
> *Private servers, whatever the justification is, are illegal. The logos, imagery, content, translations and game code of Metin2 are the intellectual property of Ymir Entertainment which require a license for their use, commercial or not.* Intellectual property rights are recognized by the laws of virtually every country in the world, with penalties ranging from fines to jailtime depending on the country and severity of the infringement.


----------



## roddierod (Nov 17, 2011)

That was really painful to read...not sure if it was bad english or just the way kids talk or both...wow.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm about to move this to the thread with all the other closed Metin2 posts, unless OP can convince me that there's a totally innocent reason to host a very specific version of FreeBSD behind a Tor network because 'someone' bothers him about 'his rights' ............................ (that's me holding my breath)


----------



## Slurp (Nov 17, 2011)

> Our position on private servers
> Over the past few weeks, our company TEC Interactive has started to take actions against the owners of certain Metin2 private servers. As we know many of you have played private servers, have friends playing them, or even are or were part of their staff.
> 
> Private servers, whatever the justification is, are illegal. The logos, imagery, content, translations and game code of Metin2 are the intellectual property of Ymir Entertainment which require a license for their use, commercial or not. Intellectual property rights are recognized by the laws of virtually every country in the world, with penalties ranging from fines to jailtime depending on the country and severity of the infringement.


I have no doubt they want everyone to believe that it's true, but I don't think it is.
There are countries with very relaxed copyright laws (Iran, Seychelles) where they probably don't have any rights to the content they crated at all.
Even in countries with more regular copyright, certain uses might be legal. In Poland one couldn't run their server, but could use some parts of the game (everything but code) in limited ways (i.e. for personal use). ADDED: And I wouldn't be surprised if there were more countries where running private servers would be OK.


----------



## kpa (Nov 17, 2011)

What is "game code" in this context? Something that is completely reverse engineered from the official game or something that has been aquired using more shady methods?


----------



## Crivens (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, it is interesting what $SEARCH_ENGINE can do with nick names and metin tags... For example first hit for slurp+metin2.


----------



## Slurp (Nov 17, 2011)

Crivens said:
			
		

> Well, it is interesting what $SEARCH_ENGINE can do with nick names and metin tags... For example first hit for slurp+metin2.


You mean:
http://www.slurpfoundation.it/metin-2.html
?
Interesting. It's not me.


----------



## sneak (Nov 17, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Simple question, does he own the rights?



Yes he owns rights to publish, but he is not developer or anything.. There are hundreds of these servers and he only singles me out. So you can go ahead and say you won't help me because the files are leaked. Just let all the other servers do it. 



			
				Crivens said:
			
		

> Well, downloading the source from SF results in a 87 bytes tarball. That's what I call efficient coding



Real SF are larger than this.

http://www.elitepvpers.com/forum/me...in2-shutdown-illegal-private-servers-h-n.html

Hany is a well known scammer in the pserver community, and has several banned accounts on elitepvpers. Take a look at his threads and you will find his other profiles, and even more threads on the forum. He is lying and did not shut down any servers and has no power to do so. He has a personal vendetta, with the guy I am working for because this guy did not support Hany's corrupt behaviour....much like this publisher has against me.

Also Hany is lying about "paying 3000 eur" to YMIR. YMIR does not just sell licenses like this and not to some random 14 year old kids from elitepvpers. Official licensed servers are declared on the YMIR website.

The community of pservrs in Metin2 is sort of like torrents and internet freedom situations. People originally broke away to be able to make servers that did not involve corruption of the GMs like in the official servers, as well as servers that are designed to scam the players out of thousands of dollars / euros. There has been legitimate proof showing that many things advertised in officials are in fact false. Such as special mall items to make something that gives more success while upgrading. The item really gives no scucess. Many server owners lately have become greedy just like official server owners, and are doing it solely for money. A few people out there, including myself make servers as a learning experience to work with the coding languages and other parts of the server files as well as php and design. We do it for a community of mostly friends and new players welcome to join too. A place to hang out and play the game we enjoy but without the problems of the official server's greed, corruption, and drama. This all may still not be enough for you to care but all I can do is try to express my opinion on the topic. You may say well regardless it's still illegal server. It's one of those things just like torrent trackers.. A never ending conversation that has gone on for years and is still taking place to this day.




			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Our position on private servers
> Over the past few weeks, our company TEC Interactive has started to take actions against the owners of certain Metin2 private servers. As we know many of you have played private servers, have friends playing them, or even are or were part of their staff.
> 
> Private servers, whatever the justification is, are illegal. The logos, imagery, content, translations and game code of Metin2 are the intellectual property of Ymir Entertainment which require a license for their use, commercial or not. Intellectual property rights are recognized by the laws of virtually every country in the world, with penalties ranging from fines to jailtime depending on the country and severity of the infringement.



As far as this goes, the guy who typed this was actually not truthful about his actions and intentions. He singled my server out and when I mentioned that he insulted users of a metin2 forum which is not elitepvpers, then had the owner of forum remove his insults to the players who did not agree with his actions. As a "professional" publisher he was not very professional. Once I had mentioned his obvious singling out of my small server rather than going after huge successful servers which have been out very long (not to mention a couple who pay YMIR to stay open illegally and who sold the design of the "new mounts" to YMIR).

The images are not illegal, if I take an image of a game client which is openly being downloaded anywhere this does not make it an illegal image. For example, if I download WoW (choosing it because it's popular).. and take screenshots and use the images for a guild website banner or something this is not a copyrighted material... and nobody ever makes claims on this because they realize that fact.


He claimed to shut down other servers but all he did was send the owner an email (something he didn't bother trying with me.. he just went straight to the host with his demands). He also had my website down for a little why claiming that it was copyrighted material, and the host knew no better and had shut it down. Fact is all the material on website was by us, and the script was a free public script on elitepvpers by a releaser named Hennik. Those other servers did not close, one just turned site off and left server on, the rest renamed or stayed the same and stayed online.


So you can decide based on this or based solely on IP rights, it's up to you. If you decide you don't want to help me I understand that and that's perfectly fine with me. I just came here because I know that the people here actually have a clue unlike the racist members of elitepvpers who are most often children who think they are doing things right but really aren't.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 18, 2011)

Right. I had a quiet little think about it, and I'm closing this thread based on four criteria.


 *Factfinding:* The server files are indeed leaked, so we're basically talking about an illegal copy of licensed software. The fact that there are hundreds of other servers out there is not particularly relevant here. You are here, asking this question. So I have to deal with you and your question. I can't take the whole world of illegal Metin2 installations and how unfair it is that you are singled out into account.
 *Precedent:* Anyone doing a search on either this forum, or on Google, will immediately see a search result with the title: "Sticky: METIN-2 / METIN2 and other illegal software- don't ask for assistance on these forums." There are no two ways about it: we don't want Metin(2) topics on this forum, other topics dealing with Metin(2) have all been closed, and it's standing policy. Anyone opening a topic that is, or turns out to be, about Metin(2) can know this.
 *Legal entity:* I have to take into account that "FreeBSD" is a legal entity. Anyone running illegal/leaked software or applications or services of, let's say, 'dubious origin' can hide behind all types of redirects, firewalls, DNS tricks, etcetera. FreeBSD, the Forums, the Foundation, the people running and modding these forums, cannot. We cannot run the risk of having a public forum containing tips and tricks to run obviously illegal software. It's a liability we cannot accept.
 *Technical:* Straight and simple: FreeBSD 7.2 is End-Of-Life, and has been since June 30, 2010. The logical and proper reply to any technical issue dealing with FreeBSD 7.2 is: "Upgrade to a more recent version of FreeBSD first". Since this is obviously not possible because Metin2 relies on FreeBSD 7.2 libraries, binaries, etcetera, we would be forced to go against FreeBSD's own policy, which is:  upgrade when your current FreeBSD version reaches end-of-life, because we will not support it any longer, not even for security fixes. Dedicating forum space to technical advice concerning an outdated version of FreeBSD is not in the interest of FreeBSD's development and its users at large.

I'm sure this decision will meet with agreement by some, and disagreement by others, but that's what a moderator will have to do from time to time when confronted with these 'grey area issues'. I'm closing this topic now and I'll leave it here for a few hours so everyone involved can read it, and then I'll move it to the Sticky topic referenced in item 2 where it will hopefully serve as further discouragement to those wanting to ask the forums about this subject. Again: we won't allow it.


----------



## kelloo (Mar 29, 2012)

*[METIN 2 SUBJECT: CLOSED] dbcache error*

*I* have this problem:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libz.so.4" not found, required by "dbcache"
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.d not found
Abort trap
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.d not found
```

I*'*m using  FreeBSD 8.2 x32. ]Can some one help me please *I* get crazy whit thi eroor i dont now what i have to do and i can find on internet the lib for me sistem

Can someone help me solve this error? I can't find this library for my system on the Internet.


----------



## kelloo (Mar 29, 2012)

Dbcache is from a Game But The problems is the libexec The game Metin2 Is  not starthig Whit out the libz.so.4 EN ld-elf.so.d and i really dont no what to do and were  to go  to solve The problem  en  Sorry for the Bead english ! im from romania


----------



## kelloo (Mar 29, 2012)

Hell i have a problem can` some one help me  ...I have a FreeBSD 8.2 x32 sistem ... And i want to install metin2 on the Server but i have a problem 


this is the problem 


 Wie viele Channels mÃ¶chtest du starten?
1
 Starte DB-Server...
 Starte Auth-Server...
 Starte Channel 1 ...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libz.so.4" not found, required by "dbcache"
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.d not found
Abort trap
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.d not found
Abort trap
 Starte Channel 99...
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.d not found
Abort trap
 Server erfolgreich gestartet!
s3#
can some one help Me please !


----------



## kelloo (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello ! i need some help whit a problem i try to  Start my server of metin2  and i ghet this error 

1
 Starte DB-Server...
 Starte Auth-Server...
 Starte Channel 1 ...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libz.so.4" not found, required by "dbcache"
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.d not found
Abort trap
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.d not found
Abort trap
 Starte Channel 99...
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.d not found
Abort trap
 Server erfolgreich gestartet!
s3#


Can some one help me please !!  i realy dont no what to do  ! 

Thank you Very much


----------



## ManSlayer7 (Jul 30, 2012)

*[METIN 2 SUBJECT: CLOSED] VHD Files*

Hello, i have virtual private server with FreeBSD and i want boot the vhd file.. How to do this? In .vhd file is metin2 server files.. I have to install mysql and things like that, how is it done? thank you.. Sorry for my bad english i from slovakia


----------



## judasaja2 (Aug 17, 2012)

*[METIN 2 SUBJECT: CLOSED] mysql is not running*

Hello

I'm noob with FreeBSD and I have a problem and I want to know if you can help me, the problem is:

I have a dedicated server and this was ok for a month but the last 3 days isn't running the MySQL and I can't do nothing because is a server game.

When I write in SSH (putty) start appear this:

```
server# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server start
Starting mysql.
server#
```
and after I write:

```
server# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server status
```
and it say:

```
mysql is not running
```

I don't know if is a problem but when I entry in /tmp I don't find the file "mysql.sock" that I have readed that will must be there.

Can u help me?

Thank you and sorry for bad english.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 17, 2012)

What does the [hostname].err file in /var/db/mysql say?


----------



## judasaja2 (Aug 17, 2012)

is a server game (Metin2) and there is where I must put the mysql


----------



## kpa (Aug 17, 2012)

Stop right there, these forums do not support installing and using of illegally obtained software:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21568.

If you have obtained the software legally even then this is not the right place to ask for help but the vendor of the software.


----------



## barcahmilan (Aug 30, 2012)

*[METIN 2 SUBJECT: CLOSED] Game server problem.*

I have a game server (METIN2) and when my server is running, I get these errors in my syserr
: 
	
	



```
SYSERR: Aug 30 09:06:38 :: Process: SEQUENCE 391ccc00 mismatch 0xaf != 0x0 header 254
SYSERR: Aug 30 09:06:38 :: Process: SEQUENCE_LOG [UNKNOWN]-------------
   [254 : 0xaf]

SYSERR: Aug 30 09:11:50 :: Process: SEQUENCE 391cb000 mismatch 0xaf != 0x0 header 254
SYSERR: Aug 30 09:11:50 :: Process: SEQUENCE_LOG [UNKNOWN]-------------
   [254 : 0xaf]

Process: SEQUENCE 3a1d6400 mismatch 0xaf != 0x0 header 254
Process: SEQUENCE_LOG [UNKNOWN]-------------
   [254 : 0xaf]

SYSERR: Aug 30 09:20:33 :: Process: SEQUENCE 4645e400 mismatch 0x2f != 0x92 header 7
SYSERR: Aug 30 09:20:33 :: Process: SEQUENCE_LOG [Dv2y0NuTz]-------------
   [060 : 0x2b]
   [096 : 0x70]
   [060 : 0x16]
   [096 : 0x80]
   [254 : 0x45]
   [252 : 0x11]
   [060 : 0x42]
   [096 : 0x8b]
   [011 : 0x5f]
   [011 : 0x6]
   [060 : 0xe7]
   [096 : 0x86]
   [007 : 0x62]
   [007 : 0xfb]
   [007 : 0x83]
   [007 : 0xb4]
   [007 : 0x7]
   [007 : 0x9f]
   [007 : 0x94]
   [007 : 0x7c]
   [007 : 0x2f]
```
What is the solution of this problem. Please help me! It is very important for me. Thank you!!!


----------



## dram (Oct 17, 2012)

*[METIN 2 SUBJECT: CLOSED] People can't join to my server !*

Hello. (freebsd 9.0, but can reinnstall to 8.2)

I show you my internet connectionand my ip's there)
(109.196.1.87 PUBLIC IP) -> 192.168.10.142 -> 192.168.1.1(ip adress of my router) -> 192.168.1.100 + 192.168.1.102
Internet -> router(my internet deliver) -> router(my) -> pc#1 pc#2.

I have set DMZ to pc#2.

I host there 2 others game servers (one for cs, and metin2)

People can connect to CS - no problemmo.

But people can't connect to metin2 server..

They joining from 109.196.1.87 (-> see char list but if they wan't to load character they were kicked to main menu(Server list))
IF i want to join to my server i joining with ip 192.168.10.142 or 192.168.1.102(ip of pc #2 -> my router set this)

If i joining using 192.168.10.142 (ip set by my internet deliver to my router) server automatically set ip what i should use to 192.168.1.100.

When metin2 is loading there is writing 
PUBLIC_IP: 192.168.1.102 interface re0

But my public_ip is 109.196.1.87

Help me please ;(

Regards.


----------



## vodkline (Nov 5, 2012)

*block port*

hi 
I'm user of FreeBSD 9.
I am a victim of attacks on my server.
I have application who run in port 13000 but this application is flood by protocol UDP.

I install PF and configure but I want block everything that comes from port 1000 in my server.


----------



## poker (Jan 26, 2013)

*[METIN 2 SUBJECT: CLOSED] FreeBSD with router*

Hello guys, I need some help. I have: wireless router, laptop with freebsd FreeBSD used as a web server, and a PC with windows.

Laptop: all ports opened, so DMZ host is enabled. Also *I* have Apache installed.
PC: port-forwarded with Apache installed.

The problem is: when *I* start Apache with XAMPP (PC) external IP works when anyone tries to access my web server, but when someone accesese my web server from the laptop it doesn't work. I also have this problem with ftp/mysql.


----------



## J65nko (Jan 26, 2013)

That is normal . If you want to access your local web server from your local network, you will have to use the internal IP.

See http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/rdr.html#reflect for an explanation and some solutions.


----------



## poker (Jan 26, 2013)

I have metin2 dedicated server with apache installed . I wanna make accesible web server outside and not only : ftp / mysql also . I saw your link but I don't understand much .


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 26, 2013)

poker said:
			
		

> I have metin2 dedicated server with apache installed . I wanna make accesible web server outside and not only : ftp / mysql also . I saw your link but I don't understand much .



Please, read http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=154974&postcount=80.


----------



## poker (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry I don't know metin2 server file is illegal


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 26, 2013)

Announcement: Webzen inc. and YMIR Entertainment Co., Ltd had taken action. Read about DMCA_takedowns.

*[WARNING] - NOTICE TO METIN2 PRIVATE SERVERS*.

More about censor and ban of games by government's reasons, here.


> This is a list of video games that had been censored or banned by governments of various states in the world. Governments have been criticized for banning games for many reasons, in that such bans violate rights, increase piracy, inhibit business opportunities, and that users can still purchase or download such games online.[1] This list is not exhaustive in total, nor is it exhaustive for any country mentioned in particular.



Enjoy with FreeBSD and his legality


----------



## poker (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok now is not about metin2 . How i can use my external ip from world to connect to my ftp/mysql/web server? . Thank You


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 26, 2013)

You should specify in the ServerName directive a private address in the LAN. See Core Apache HTTP Server features. Using e.g.:

```
ServerName 192.168.0.1
```

Edit your windows hosts file and add this line: 

```
192.168.0.1 localhost
```

The path to the hosts file in Win7 is the same as usual %systemroot%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts.txt

Use telnet to verify if Apache connection works as should. Launch a DOS prompt on windows, type:

```
telnet 192.168.0.1 80
```

Or, use sockstat(1) to checking if HTTP daemon listens on TCP port, for IPv4 sockets: 

`# sockstat -l4p80`

If you're using NAT or portforwarding, only if the external IP is actually on the Apache server will you be able to connect to it from the inside.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2013)

"I don't know metin2 server file is illegal" .. "Now it is not about metin2" ... sure. Goodbye!


----------



## vodkline (Jan 28, 2013)

*[METIN 2 SUBJECT: CLOSED] Syn Flood*

hi 
i'm new user of FreeBSD and i learn to use Paquet filter and configure it
but now , i'm victim of syn flood attack every day 

i'm configure Paquet filter on my server but my serveur is 	
still attack and sometimes , i haven't acces to my serveur ....


```
# macro 
tcp_services = "{domain, auth, 3389, 71}"
udp_services = "{domain, 123}"
metin2auth = "{13099, 13004, 13003, 13002, 13001, 13000, 11002}"

set skip on lo0

block in all
block out all 

#on autorise le ping
pass in quick on em0 proto { icmp icmp6 }

block in quick on em0 from any to 37.59.49.28

#pass out proto tcp to any port $tcp_services
pass in proto tcp to any port $tcp_services
pass proto udp to any port $udp_services


#pass out proto tcp to any port $metin2auth

pass in proto tcp to any port $metin2auth
pass proto udp to any port $metin2auth


#IP BANNI
table <blackhole> persist file "/etc/pf.blackhole"
block quick from <blackhole>
block quick to   <blackhole>

pass inet proto tcp from any to any port ssh flags S/SA keep state (max-src-conn 5, max-src-conn-rate 5/30, overload <blackhole> flush global)
```

I am looking for protect this attack 


an exemple 

```
# netstat -an | grep SYN_RECV
tcp 0 0 10.xxx.xxx.xxx 237.177.154.8:25882 SYN_RECV -
tcp 0 0 10.xxx.xxx.xxx 236.15.133.204:2577 SYN_RECV -
tcp 0 0 10.xxx.xxx.xxx 127.160.6.129:51748 SYN_RECV -
tcp 0 0 10.xxx.xxx.xxx 230.220.13.25:47393 SYN_RECV -
```

i use FreeBSD 9.1


----------



## darkman2000 (Feb 6, 2013)

*[METIN 2 SUBJECT: CLOSED] IPFW Problem to many dynamic rules help*

I'm get SYN attacks and use ipfw on FreeBSD 9.1 64 bit. I have a problem: 
	
	



```
ipfw install_state too many dynamic rules
```

*M*y ipfw.conf


```
IPF="ipfw -q add"
ipfw -q -f flush

################################################# 
# Giris Ä°zini 127.0.0.1 
################################################# 
$IPF 10 allow all from any to any via lo0 
$IPF 11 deny all from any to 127.0.0.0/8 
$IPF 12 deny all from 127.0.0.0/8 to any 
$IPF 13 deny tcp from any to any frag 

################################################# 
# Åžartlar Kodlama 
################################################# 
$IPF 14 check-state 
$IPF 15 allow tcp from any to any established 
$IPF 16 allow all from any to any out keep-state 
$IPF 17 allow icmp from any to any 

################################################# 
# Ã‡Ä±kÄ±ÅŸ Ä°zini   Alan Portlar  
################################################# 
$IPF 18 allow tcp from any to any 22 setup keep-state
$IPF 19 allow tcp from any to any 13000 setup keep-state
$IPF 20 allow tcp from any to any 13001 setup keep-state
$IPF 21 allow tcp from any to any 16000 setup keep-state
$IPF 22 allow tcp from any to any 18000 setup keep-state
$IPF 23 allow tcp from any to any 21000 setup keep-state
$IPF 24 allow tcp from any to any 3306 setup keep-state
$IPF 25 allow tcp from any to any 11005 setup keep-state
$IPF 26 allow udp from any to any 22 keep-state
$IPF 27 allow udp from any to any 13000 keep-state
$IPF 28 allow udp from any to any 13001 keep-state
$IPF 29 allow udp from any to any 16000 keep-state
$IPF 30 allow udp from any to any 18000 keep-state
$IPF 31 allow udp from any to any 21000 keep-state
$IPF 32 allow udp from any to any 3306 keep-state
$IPF 33 allow udp from any to any 11005 keep-state
####################################################
#SaldÄ±rÄ± Paket Veri KÄ±sÄ±tlama
####################################################
ipfw add 409 allow tcp from any to me 22 in via em0 setup limit src-addr 20
ipfw add 410 allow tcp from any to me 13000 in via em0 setup limit src-addr 10
ipfw add 411 allow tcp from any to me 13001 in via em0 setup limit src-addr 10
ipfw add 412 allow tcp from any to me 16000 in via em0 setup limit src-addr 10
ipfw add 413 allow tcp from any to me 21000 in via em0 setup limit src-addr 10
ipfw add 414 allow tcp from any to me 18000 in via em0 setup limit src-addr 10
ipfw add 415 allow tcp from any to me 11005 in via em0 setup limit src-addr 5
ipfw add 416 allow tcp from any to me 3306 in via em0 setup limit src-addr 10
ipfw add 419 allow udp from any to me 22 in via em0 setup limit src-addr 80
ipfw add 420 allow udp from any to me 13000 in via em0 setup limit src-addr 80
ipfw add 421 allow udp from any to me 13001 in via em0 setup limit src-addr 80
ipfw add 422 allow udp from any to me 16000 in via em0 setup limit src-addr 80
ipfw add 423 allow udp from any to me 21000 in via em0 setup limit src-addr 80
ipfw add 424 allow udp from any to me 18000 in via em0 setup limit src-addr 80
ipfw add 425 allow udp from any to me 11005 in via em0 setup limit src-addr 50
ipfw add 426 allow udp from any to me 3306 in via em0 setup limit src-addr 50
$IPF 34 allow all from mywebserverip to me
$IPF 36 allow all from myip to any 14000
$IPF 37 allow all from myip to any 14000
$IPF 38 deny all from any to me 14000
$IPF 39 allow all from myip to any 17000
$IPF 40 allow all from myip to any 17000
$IPF 41 deny all from any to me 17000
$IPF 42 allow all from myip to any 20000
$IPF 43 allow all from myip to any 20000
$IPF 44 deny all from any to me 20000
$IPF 45 allow all from myip to any 22000
$IPF 46 allow all from myip to any 22000
$IPF 47 deny all from any to me 22000
$IPF 48 allow all from myip to any 12000
$IPF 49 allow all from myip to any 12000
$IPF 50 deny all from any to me 12000
$IPF 51 allow all from myip to any 14001
$IPF 52 allow all from myip to any 14001
$IPF 53 deny all from any to me 14001
$IPF deny log all from any to any
```


*M*y sysctl.conf:

```
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_max=65536
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_buckets=1024
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_ack_lifetime=60
```


----------



## Savagedlight (Feb 6, 2013)

There's usually little need for keep-state on incoming traffic to services as you already know you want to allow traffic for them. Please re-evaluate why you need keep-state. 

If you still want to use keep-state, you'll have to play around with limiting the number of states allowed per source IP, state timeout (net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_*_lifetime), or increasing net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_max (and net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_buckets?) to higher values. AFAIK, it's not capped to 65k. 

I also have a few other comments on your ruleset.
1) Generally, don't use "from any to any" in allow rules. 
2) Don't add an allow rule unless you know you want it. For example: Why do you allow udp to port 22?
3) Make a distinction between incoming and outgoing traffic.
4) For readability, you might want to re-arrange your configuration file so that the rules are sorted in ascending order within each 'group' of rules. Currently, "SaldÄ±rÄ± Paket Veri KÄ±sÄ±tlama" ("Attack Packet Data Restriction"?) adds a block of rules which will be used *after* the next block of rules.


----------



## darkman2000 (Feb 6, 2013)

can you write sample ipfw.rules ? Ä± dont understand your think 


			
				Savagedlight said:
			
		

> There's usually little need for keep-state on incoming traffic to services as you already know you want to allow traffic for them. Please re-evaluate why you need keep-state.
> 
> If you still want to use keep-state, you'll have to play around with limiting the number of states allowed per source IP, state timeout (net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_*_lifetime), or increasing net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_max (and net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_buckets?) to higher values. AFAIK, it's not capped to 65k.
> 
> ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 6, 2013)

What application is listening on these ports 13000, 13001, 16000, 18000, 21000?


----------



## darkman2000 (Feb 6, 2013)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> What application is listening on these ports 13000, 13001, 16000, 18000, 21000?



metin2 game server ports


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for playing! Closed and banned.


----------



## yeikel (Mar 31, 2013)

*My website get blocked by the server*

Hi guys, I have two servers and I'm running FreeBSD 8.3 and MySQL 5.5.30(server1). At the second one I've my website and it uses PHP to connect to my database (I don't know if this would help but the site gets a "lot" of traffic like 1000-1500 users/day).

My mysql config file is this:


```
[mysqld]
port = 3306
max_connections = 5500
myisam_sort_buffer_size = 64M
query_cache_size = 268435456
query_cache_type=1
query_cache_limit=26843545
join_buffer_size = 1M
read_buffer_size = 1M
sort_buffer_size = 2M
table_cache = 1024
thread_cache_size = 64
wait_timeout = 1800
connect_timeout = 10
max_allowed_packet = 16M
max_connect_errors = 10
query_cache_limit = 1M
query_cache_size = 32M
query_cache_type = 1
#log=/var/log/mysql.log
```

By the way , I am running IPFW to prevent my server to be damaged, and my config file is this: 

```
$IPF 4 allow all from me to any 14000
$IPF 5 allow all from 127.0.0.0/8 to any 14000
$IPF 6 deny all from any to me 14000
$IPF 7 allow all from me to any 14001
$IPF 8 allow all from 127.0.0.0/8 to any 14001
$IPF 9 deny all from any to me 14001
$IPF 10 allow all from me to any 17000
$IPF 11 allow all from 127.0.0.0/8 to any 17000
$IPF 12 deny all from any to me 17000
$IPF 13 allow all from me to any 12000
$IPF 14 allow all from 127.0.0.0/8 to any 12000
$IPF 15 deny all from any to me 12000
$IPF 16 allow all from me to any 16001
$IPF 17 allow all from 127.0.0.0/8 to any 16001
$IPF 18 deny all from any to me 16001
$IPF 19 allow all from me to any 16002
$IPF 20 allow all from 127.0.0.0/8 to any 16002
$IPF 21 deny all from any to me 16002
$IPF 22 allow all from me to any 17001
$IPF 23 allow all from 127.0.0.0/8 to any 17001
$IPF 24 deny all from any to me 17001
$IPF 25 allow all from me to any 19000
$IPF 26 allow all from 127.0.0.0/8 to any 19000
$IPF 27 deny all from any to me 19000
$IPF 28 allow all from me to any 19001
$IPF 29 allow all from 127.0.0.0/8 to any 19001
$IPF 30 deny all from any to me 19001
$IPF 31 allow all form any to me 11002
$IPF 32 allow all from any to me 13000
$IPF 33 allow all from any to me 13001
$IPF 34 allow all from any to me 16000
$IPF 35 allow all from any to me 16001
$IPF 36 allow all from any to me 18000
$IPF 37 allow all from any to me 18001
$IPF 38 allow all from any to me 3306
$IPF 39 allow all from any to me 80
$IPF 40 allow all from any to me 21
$IPF 41 allow all from IF_of_my_host to me 3306
$IPF 10000 allow all from any to any via lo0
$IPF 20000 deny all from any to 127.0.0.0/8
$IPF 30000 deny all from 127.0.0.0/8 to any
$IPF 40000 allow all from any to any
```

Well, the main problem that I have is that my web-server get banned in like 12 hours and I got from it mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't connect to MySQL server which I think that mean that my web-hosting is blocked. I don't understand very well where is the problem, because if I reboot the server the website starts to works again :q

Any idea? Thanks you so much.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 31, 2013)

The firewall rules are... odd.  What software are you running?  Why would users want to attack your server?  What are the firewall rules meant to stop?


----------



## yeikel (Mar 31, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The firewall rules are... odd.  What software are you running?  Why would users want to attack your server?  What are the firewall rules meant to stop?


I am running a game server. My server never goes down but the web stops working with an unknown reason for me, it's seems like the firewall block it but I don't know why.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 31, 2013)

What game?


----------



## yeikel (Mar 31, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What game?


But the game have not to do with the problem I am sure with that.Anyway the game is "Metin2"


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 31, 2013)

I believe this is why @wblock was inquiring: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21568&highlight=metin.


----------



## yeikel (Mar 31, 2013)

jrm said:
			
		

> I believe this is why @wblock was inquiring: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21568&highlight=metin.



ok ok , I did not know about that , but my question it's not related to the game


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 1, 2013)

You're certainly not the first coming in here complaining about 'being attacked' while running an illegal METIN2 server. So it *is* related and we won't allow this topic any further. Find another venue for your problem.


----------



## yodaniyo3 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Message after login*

How i can change this message :


----------



## mt2magic (Jul 11, 2013)

*a small question about FreeBSD 8.3*

hello
how are you all ?
I'll buy a VPS server to make metin2 PServer on it
the question is
is the metin2 PServer run on 8.3 ?
and the FreeBSD 8.3 work with Arabic language ?


----------



## eteran (Jul 21, 2013)

*Fake ip address*

I have installed freebsd FreeBSD 9.1 and I have installed a buggy application that is a server and sends to a client the PC IP, but the PC is behind a router and it sends the internal IP address (192.168.0.1). Is there any way to set up a fake IP address on the PC and when the app requests the PC IP address it will see the external IP (89.xx.xx.xx)?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 21, 2013)

What is the application?  Can it be modified?


----------



## eteran (Jul 21, 2013)

it is a metin2 server but it couldn't be modified (only by asm and reverse enginering)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 21, 2013)

Bye bye.

*Do not post METIN / METIN2 topics on these forums!*


----------



## just69 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Libraries for 64 bit*

I installed a gameserver on FreeBSD 9.0 and it says that I don't have some libraries. Can someone give me all libraries for FreeBSD 9.0 x64 bit?


----------



## kpa (Jul 25, 2013)

*Sniff* This smells like Metin2. If the game is Metin2 see here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21568.

If the the game is not Metin2 then what is it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 25, 2013)

Kudos to @kpa! Excellent call:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtjtecPFJAY -> "Metin2 TIM" -> *JusT69* -> *gabriel*o80 -> http://www.metin2tim.*ro* (*Romania*)

http://forums.freebsd.org/member.php?u=39311 -> *just69* -> *Gabriel* Kopfer -> IP address: *Romania*.

*Do not post METIN / METIN2 topics on these forums!*

Bye!


----------



## Lenoxy (Feb 26, 2014)

*/etc Moved! Please respond*

*So hello guys. I am new in this forum and i need your help soo much!
So i have a Metin2 Server [freebsd 8.2]. The point is that when i tryed to do something i accidentaly moved /etc to /etc/etc and now i cant do nothing.
This is what i receive when i try to open my server:







when i type " ufs:ad0s1a" this happens:






Welp, if i type enter i can use commands. As long as i want to moves the files from /etc/etc to /etc:






cd /etc
ls





----------------------------------------------------

cd /etc/etc
ls





------------------------------------------------------

The only thing that i have from the FreeBSD files is vdi. Uhm, all i want to do is to take my things from FTP. Some quests i mean on [/home/game/share/locale/germany]. I dont care if FreeBSD will not work probably as long as i can install them again. Thanks for your time and sorry for my bad english*


----------



## Metin2HFM (May 19, 2014)

*FLOOD on port 3306*

Hello friends ! 
I'm sorry for my noob language level.

Someone is flooding my VDS [ 2 GB RAM] on port 3306.
I did not want change it because website didn't connect with IP:newport [tested] and cand be easy finded with port scanner.
I want a method for full protection on a VDS.
Thanks so much.


----------



## trh411 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: FLOOD on port 3306*

See Do not post METIN / METIN2 topics on these forums!.


----------



## Metin2HFM (May 19, 2014)

*Re: FLOOD on port 3306*

Sorry, i want a firewall not make ad. for this game.


----------



## trh411 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: FLOOD on port 3306*

I only responded to your original post to set your level of expectations: you should not expect help on this forum for issues related to METIN2 servers, including firewalls. Editing your original post to remove the reference to "METIN2" does not change anything, especially in light of your rather obvious account name.


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2014)

*Re: FLOOD on port 3306*

Bye bye


----------



## qualityhost (May 20, 2014)

*Firewall for Mysql Port*

Hy, i have a virtual server where i'm hosting my website & forum database.
Somebody blocking that VDS flooding port 3306 [tested, when i close it server working normally].
I changed the port but him easy finded it.
I tried some ipfw.rules/pf.conf but without succes.
I have FreeBSD 10.0 32 Bits.
Thanks so much


----------



## trh411 (May 20, 2014)

*Re: Firewall for Mysql Port*



			
				qualityhost said:
			
		

> Hy, i have a virtual server where i'm hosting my website & forum database.


You neglected to mention it also hosts your METIN2 server, but I'm sure that was intentional, since it's what got you clobbered yesterday.

This is the same problem as your first post as @Metin2HFM (created yesterday), now disguised as your first post as new user @qualityhost (created today).


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2014)

*Re: METIN-2 / METIN2 and other illegal software- don't ask f*

Bye bye, again.


----------



## yahyadaod (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello all.

I've deleted the file /var/db/mysql yesterday 28/12/2014, and I want to restore it.  Is there a direct way to bring it back?  For a way backup copy or any other way?

I apologize because I could not reach a solution because I speak Arabic.


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 30, 2014)

Did you explicitly make a backup or take a snapshot?  If yes, then why can't you just copy it back from the backup or snapshot?  If not, you're out of luck.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2014)

Indeed. If you haven't made a backup yourself the directory and its contents are gone.


----------



## yahyadaod (Dec 30, 2014)

I've made backup.  How to retrieve it from two weeks ago?
This command was used:
`cd /usr/home/game && sh backup.sh`

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 30, 2014)

That's impossible for us to say because we don't know what backup.sh exactly does. If that file isn't too large you could paste it here so we can take a look at it, but no guarantees of course.


----------



## Oko (Dec 30, 2014)

You can use 
	
	



```
$ hammer history
```
 command http://leaf.dragonflybsd.org/cgi/web-man?command=hammer&section=8 Oh wait a minute ZFS doesn't have history it only have pre-scheduled snapshots. What a bummer?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2014)

There's no indication this is a ZFS filesytem. But then again, UFS doesn't have it either


----------



## Oko (Dec 30, 2014)

SirDice said:


> There's no indication this is a ZFS filesytem. But then again, UFS doesn't have it either


Just teasing, just teasing  I learned about lack of ZFS history few years back from you . HAMMER has serious limitations too. There is a reason Matt start writing HAMMER 2. However, this is just a brilliant example where HAMMER really outperforms anything in existence so I could not resist posting it. 

Happy New Year Sir!!!


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 30, 2014)

SirDice said:


> Indeed. If you haven't made a backup yourself the directory and its contents are gone.



Not quite true.

What rm(1) does, is *unlink* the file with the unlink(2) system call.



> The unlink() system call removes the link named by path from its directory
> and decrements the link count of the file which was referenced by the link.
> If that decrement reduces the link count of the file to zero, and no
> process has the file open, then all resources associated with the file are
> reclaimed.



"all resources associated with the file are reclaimed." effectively means that the entry is removed from the superblock, which means that the data is considered to be "free", *but the bits are still on the disk*!

So, if you've just deleted a file, the data is usually still on the disk; we can demonstrate this like so:


```
#!/bin/sh

# Create a memory filesystem of 20MB
mem=/dev/$(mdconfig -t malloc -s 20M)
newfs $mem > /dev/null

# Mount it to ~/mem-dev
mkdir -p ~/mem-dev
mount $mem ~/mem-dev

# Make a test file, and remove it; we need to sync calls since data is not necessarily written immediately due to write cache
echo %%% UNLINK-ME %%% > ~/mem-dev/test && sync && sync
rm ~/mem-dev/test && sync && sync

# Now search for the string on the raw disk device (which should succeed).
strings $mem | grep '%%% UNLINK-ME %%%'

echo
echo Note: NO cleanup done, so you can inspect the state yourself. To cleanup, use:
echo umount ~/mem-dev
echo mdconfig -du $mem
```

This script should find the %%% UNLINK-ME %%% string still on the disk, even though we already deleted the file.

The problem is, if we start writing to this filesystem, you run the risk of overwriting these free blocks with something else. **SO DON'T WRITE TO THIS FILESYSTEM**; writing to a different filesystem on same disk should be fine in the case of UFS, but I'm not sure if this is also the case with ZFS.

If you've stopped the machine quickly enough, there are a few recovery options available

1. You can use photorec, this is a free tool, and scans the disk for file signatures, for example, every JPEG files starts with the same header pattern; photorec looks for these patterns, and attempts to recover files this way. This works quite well for non-fragmented data; sometimes files aren't written to the disk in continues blocks, and photorec doesn't read the superblock. Usually filesytems try to write data in continues blocks if possible, but this is not *necessarily* the case, especially when your disk is almost full, or when a file "grows" over time, which is typically the case with a MySQL database. (this is why UFS reserves 8% of the diskspace by the way). So you could try using photorec, but I don't think it will work well in this case.

2. A second option is to see if we can recover the file from the superblock; the superblock is basically just a table which describes which blocks belongs to which files. If you remove an entry, this space is not immediatley reclaimed, rather, just like with files it is marked as "free" space. So you could recover data from the superblock.
To the best of my knowledge, there is no free or open source software to do this. I point you to the internet (UFS data recovery, ZFS data recovery), and cannot make specific recommendations...


----------



## Oko (Dec 30, 2014)

Carpetsmoker said:


> Not quite true.
> 
> What rm(1) does, is *unlink* the file with the unlink(2) system call.


You are 100% and we should have approached his question more seriously but it was all too easy to poke fun of his mischief. While I have some relatively recent experience recovering files from NTFS I have little experience recovering files from UFS but I know that is possible as long as you don't overwrite anything. With ZFS situation is even more tricky as I learn trying to destroy some data in our lab. Due to possible multiple blocks of the same data even overwriting a file with pseudo-random number multiple times doesn't guarantee that the file is truly erased as there might be multiple blocks of the same data. We are not helping him here but it is definitely interesting topic.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2014)

Oko said:


> You are 100% and we should have approached his question more seriously but it was all too easy to poke fun of his mischief.


Both correct but I wasn't really poking at anything. Although it's true the file is never really gone it's certainly no guarantee you can get anything back. Even with forensic tools it's tricky to restore deleted files.



> With ZFS situation is even more tricky as I learn trying to destroy some data in our lab. Due to possible multiple blocks of the same data even overwriting a file with pseudo-random number multiple times doesn't guarantee that the file is truly erased as there might be multiple blocks of the same data.


Multiple blocks of data aren't even the biggest problem. ZFS is a copy-on-write filesystem so you're never actually overwriting the old file's data. 


> We are not helping him here but it is definitely interesting topic.


Indeed.


----------



## yahyadaod (Dec 31, 2014)

Did not understand anything because of the language and translation of Google and I thank you all for help.
This is the content of a file backup.sh:

```
#!/bin/sh
echo "Delete logs Server..."
rm -f */*/syserr && rm -f */*/syslog && rm -f */*/stdout && rm -f */*/PTS && rm -f */*/p2p_packet_info.txt && rm -f */*/packet_info.txt && rm -f */*/game.core && rm -f */*/quest_mysql.core && rm -rf */*/log/*
echo "Delete logs Server :)"
cd /usr/home/game/share/data/DTA/backups
mkdir `date +%d.%m.%Y_%H.%m`
cd `date +%d.%m.%Y_%H.%m`
sleep 2
tar cfzv game.tar.gz /usr/home/game
sleep 2
tar cfzv mysql.tar.gz /var/db/mysql
sleep 2
echo "www.starsmt2.com :)"
echo "Back up :)"
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2014)

And.. Goodbye..

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/do-not-post-metin-metin2-topics-on-these-forums.37344/


----------



## ds_aim (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi, does anyone know how can I configure FreeBSD system can assign to a domain?

Example...I installed these on my web server:
- Apache24.
- PHP 5.6.
- MySQL56.
- phpMyAdmin.
- Varnish cache accelerator.
- IPFW
- mod_antiloris
- mod_secutity
etc.

Now you need to associate a domain to this webserver FreeBSD, how can I do that?

How to configure bind99?

I installed bind99 with this :
`pkg install bind99`

So I want to associate a domain to that webserver.

For example, when you type in Internet Explorer:  www.abcdef.com  I show my web server at that.

Domain: www.abcdef.com
In choosing a domain, I have these options: http://prntscr.com/6dfg98

So, I want to create two nameservers, for this domain.

Thanks all.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 6, 2015)

The question is unclear.  "Associate a domain" does not describe the problem, or why you think BIND is involved, or what a "four nameserver" or a "two nameserver" are.  This could be a virtual domain for the webserver, or could involve buying a domain name from a DNS registrar.  Please assume the reader knows nothing about your situation and ask the question in more detail.


----------



## ds_aim (Mar 6, 2015)

Edited, I hope you understand now.


----------



## kpa (Mar 6, 2015)

Two nameservers usually refers to the resolvers configured in resolv.conf(5), those are used only by the local system for DNS resolution. Associating a domain to host(s) that serve the webpages (or any other service) is a combination of configuring the DNS server for the domain correctly and asking your domain registrar to "delegate" the domain to your DNS server. You could start by providing us what you have done far to configure BIND and if you have contacted your domain registrar for the delegation or if that part is already covered.


----------



## ds_aim (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello,

When I try to run this command on freebsd FreeBSD 10.1 x32 : `dig ns1.pvpgamers.net`, I get this error 
	
	



```
convert textname to UTF-8: invalid name
```


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 22, 2015)

Try `drill ns1.pvpgamers.net` instead.


----------



## DeathBrings (Jul 26, 2015)

Please help me


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 26, 2015)

DeathBrings said:


> Please help me


Help us help you.

What FreeBSD version are you running? More details about what you are trying to do wouldn't hurt either.

I am also assuming that you've edited that screenshot to remove your hostname and other information?


----------



## DeathBrings (Jul 26, 2015)

tobik said:


> Help us help you.
> 
> What FreeBSD version are you running? More details about what you are trying to do wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> I am also assuming that you've edited that screenshot to remove your hostname and other information?



Hello;
Yes, I have edited to remove information.
64-bit version of FreeBSD 9.1.

I have a game Metin2. Yesterday I restart the game. The game was open again. I have to get in the reserves. the rest does not matter. I've tried a lot of programs. All paid and expensive. I do not gain access in any way. When I tried giving this error.


----------



## kpa (Jul 26, 2015)

Do not ask for help with Metin2 here:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/metin-2-metin2-and-other-illegal-software-dont-ask-for-a.21568/


----------



## DeathBrings (Jul 26, 2015)

kpa said:


> Do not ask for help with Metin2 here:
> 
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/metin-2-metin2-and-other-illegal-software-dont-ask-for-a.21568/


Metin2 is not my problem. On FreeBSD.


----------



## ds_aim (Jul 26, 2015)

tobik said:


> Try `drill ns1.pvpgamers.net` instead.


Work, thxthanks.


----------



## ds_aim (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi, I configured it using XenForo completely.

I use Zoho Mail for sending e-mails.
I configured SMTP servrul.


And whenever a user registers receive this error, and mail is not sent.


```
stream_socket_enable_crypto(): SSL operation failed with code 1. OpenSSL Error messages: error:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed
```

My server configuration: FreeBSD 10.2 , APACHE 24 , php56 , SSL from comodo , etc

Anyone have ideas?


----------



## ds_aim (Aug 29, 2015)

It's solved.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 29, 2015)

Please, can you explain what did you do to fix the SSL issue? Note that this will be useful for other users.


----------



## ds_aim (Sep 4, 2015)

cpm said:


> Please, can you explain what did you do to fix the SSL issue? Note that this will be useful for other users.


Sure, just install this: `pkg install ca_root_nss`
And it's 100% fixed.


----------



## ds_aim (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey, could someone say me how to recompile kernel to support ALTQ?
I want to use PF.

I never compiled FreeBSD kernel, so I don't know.

FreeBSD 10.2 amd64
Source installed from .iso


----------



## hanzer (Sep 4, 2015)

I've been compiling and recompiling my system today so the procedure is fresh in my mind. Do you have the source? Thread building-a-10-2-system-from-source.53069 might help with that part.


----------



## hanzer (Sep 4, 2015)

The procedure is described in 23.6. Rebuilding World and 8.5. Building and Installing a Custom Kernel of the handbook.


----------



## ds_aim (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes I have the source, I need only a tutorial or steps.
To ENABLE ALTQ and recompile command.
That's all.


----------



## hanzer (Sep 4, 2015)

It's a bit more elaborate than a recompile command. Do you know your machine architecture and the cpu type? On my system, I can find that with:

`cc -march=native -E -v - < /dev/null`

```
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
Target: i386-unknown-freebsd10.2
Thread model: posix
Selected GCC installation:
 "/usr/bin/cc" -cc1 -triple i386-unknown-freebsd10.2 -E -disable-free -disable-llvm-verifier -main-file-name - -mrelocation-model static -mdisable-fp-elim -masm-verbose -mconstructor-aliases -target-cpu k8-sse3 -v -resource-dir /usr/bin/../lib/clang/3.4.1 -fdebug-compilation-dir /home/hanzer -ferror-limit 19 -fmessage-length 173 -mstackrealign -fobjc-runtime=gnustep -fdiagnostics-show-option -fcolor-diagnostics -vectorize-slp -o - -x c -
clang -cc1 version 3.4.1 based upon LLVM 3.4.1 default target i386-unknown-freebsd10.2
ignoring nonexistent directory "/usr/bin/../lib/clang/3.4.1/include"
```
My machine's architecture is *i386* and the CPUTYPE is *k8-sse3*.


----------



## hanzer (Sep 4, 2015)

ds_aim said:


> FreeBSD 10.2  amd64
> Source installed from .iso


Ah, I didn't notice that before just now. If you want the quick and dirty, no frills, fast path to playing with ALTQ, then (as *root*):

`mkdir ~/kernels`
`cd /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/`
`cp GENERIC ~/kernels/MYKERNEL`
`ln -s ~/kernels/MYKERNEL`

For details, refer to *29.3.2. Enabling ALTQ*
Edit MYKERNEL; insert these lines after line 77 (just before the line that says "[FONT=Arial]# Debugging support.  Always need this:"[/FONT])

```
options ALTQ
options ALTQ_CBQ # Class Based Queuing (CBQ)
options ALTQ_RED # Random Early Detection (RED)
options ALTQ_RIO # RED In/Out
options ALTQ_HFSC # Hierarchical Packet Scheduler (HFSC)
options ALTQ_PRIQ # Priority Queuing (PRIQ)
```
Save the edited MYKERNEL then:

`chflags -R noschg /usr/obj/*`
`rm -rf /usr/obj`
`cd /usr/src`
`make cleandir; make cleandir`
`make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL`
`make installkernel`
`shutdown -r now`


----------



## ds_aim (Sep 4, 2015)

hanzer said:


> Ah, I didn't notice that before just now. If you want the quick and dirty, no frills, fast path to playing with ALTQ, then (as *root*):
> 
> `mkdir ~/kernels`
> `cd /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/`
> ...



Thanks, all worked perfect.
But at last command you missed something

`make installkernel KERNCONF=[I]MYKERNEL[/I]`


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 5, 2015)

hanzer said:


> ...
> For details, refer to *29.3.2. Enabling ALTQ*
> Edit MYKERNEL; insert these lines after line 77 (just before the line that says "[FONT=Arial]# Debugging support.  Always need this:"[/FONT])
> 
> ...



It's a bit simpler to make a /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/MYKERNEL that just contains this.  This way you are just including the GENERIC configuration and don't need to manually pull in changes from it whenever it does happen to change.

```
include  GENERIC
ident  MYKERNEL
options ALTQ
options ALTQ_CBQ   # Class Based Queuing (CBQ)
options ALTQ_RED   # Random Early Detection (RED)
options ALTQ_RIO   # RED In/Out
options ALTQ_HFSC  # Hierarchical Packet Scheduler (HFSC)
options ALTQ_PRIQ  # Priority Queuing (PRIQ)
```


----------



## ds_aim (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey, someone tried to install FreeBSD on Google Cloud?


----------



## `Orum (Sep 7, 2015)

Just as a footnote, I recommend adding KERCONF=_MYKERNEL_ to your /etc/make.conf.  That way you don't need to remember it every time for all the different machines you administer.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 7, 2015)

Is that possible?


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Sep 7, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Is that possible?



No.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah, I thought I read that somewhere before.


----------



## ds_aim (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes, it's possible.
I today I managed to install.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 7, 2015)

Well, good. End of story.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 8, 2015)

ds_aim said:


> Yes , it's possible.
> I today I managed to install.


Please describe the details.


----------



## ds_aim (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi guys.
I have a problem.

I installed varnish 4.0.3
`pkg install varnish4`

But how to configure?

This is my config file :

```
load_rc_config ${name}

: ${varnishd_enable:=YES}
: ${varnishd_pidfile=/var/run/${name}.pid}
: ${varnishd_listen=:8080}
: ${varnishd_admin=localhost:81}
: ${varnishd_backend=127.0.0.1:8080}
: ${varnishd_storage=file,/tmp,100M}
: ${varnishd_hash=classic,16383}
: ${varnishd_user=www}
: ${varnishd_group=www}
```

But don’t work .

Tried to check with ftp/curl :

```
HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Date: Fri, 25 Sep 2015 21:09:06 GMT
Server: Apache/2.4.16 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.6.13
Content-Type: text/html;charset=ISO-8859-1
```

No varnish detected.


----------



## ds_aim (Sep 26, 2015)

SOLVED :d


```
HTTP/1.1 200 OK
Date: Fri, 25 Sep 2015 22:06:39 GMT
Server: Apache/2.4.16 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.6.13
Content-Length: 161
Content-Type: text/html;charset=ISO-8859-1
X-Varnish: 21
Age: 0
Via: 1.1 varnish-v4
Connection: keep-alive
```


----------



## scottro (Sep 26, 2015)

It might be useful to others with a similar problem if you were a bit more specific about how you solved it.


----------



## ds_aim (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey guys, how I can disable permanent history save logs in /root?


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 4, 2015)

For csh(1) add unset savehist to the end of /root/.cshrc


----------



## usdmatt (Oct 15, 2015)

You know what, not going to leave the instructions here.
Another Metin2 post by the look of it, using an 8 year old version of FreeBSD. There's enough network configuration information on the Internet if you put some effort in.


----------



## ds_aim (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi guys, iI want to install lang/clang37 on FreeBSD 9.3 i386.

I use a clean FreeBSD, fresh installed. And command:
`pkg install clang37`

And when iI compile my program don’t find default library.

like <stdlib> <vector>

I searched in /usr/local/lib and there is no folder named clang or llvm.
Just gcc and in gcc folder it's c++ include library all fine.

But with clang don’t install me includes.

Please help.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 27, 2015)

Please show use the command you used to compile your program and the error messages you get. Otherwise we are just guessing what the problem might be.

My guess: You did not use `clang++37` but `clang37` to compile your C++ program.


----------



## ds_aim (Oct 27, 2015)

I found the problem   In my /usr/include there was no folder named c++


----------



## ds_aim (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi, what is the command in pkg(8) to install mysql57?


----------



## ljboiler (Oct 28, 2015)

Have you tried `pkg search mysql57`?

If you get no results, I'd suggest `pkg wait UntilItGetsPutIntoTheFreeBSDPortsTree`.
After all, it was only released, what?, a week ago?


----------



## ds_aim (Oct 29, 2015)

It's no results.  And yes  mysql57 was released a week ago.

Someone know when wil be avaliable mysql57 with pkg ?


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 29, 2015)

ds_aim said:


> Someone know when wil be avaliable mysql57 with pkg ?


Shortly after it gets added to ports. All databases/mysql*-server ports seem to be done by the same maintainer ale@. Maybe ask him when/if there will be a port. Or open a bug report on https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/.


----------



## ds_aim (Oct 30, 2015)

Up, iI opened an ticket.
They say added ports. But no pkg.

Please, add `pkg install mysql57-server`


----------



## ljboiler (Oct 30, 2015)

If a new port has been added, you must usually wait a few days for pkg to be created by pkg building system.

But, your ticket is still open (would be closed if fixed), and I still see no mysql57-* in ports tree (just updated 10 minutes ago).
Perhaps you could submit a patch with your ticket and the pkg would be ready sooner.


----------



## ds_aim (Oct 30, 2015)

This said me in message: 

```
Mark Linimon 2015-10-30 01:04:17 UTC
Summary: Mysql57-server port → request: new port: databases/mysql57-server
```


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 30, 2015)

ds_aim said:


> This said me in message:
> 
> ```
> Mark Linimon 2015-10-30 01:04:17 UTC
> ...


Mark Linimon just changed the title of your PR 204124. No port was commited. A commit would appear in the PR as a comment like 





> A commit references this bug:


----------



## ds_aim (Oct 30, 2015)

```
MySQL 5.7 is an extremely exciting new version of the world’s most popular open source database that is 2x faster than MySQL 5.6 and offers improved manageability and security. Join this webinar to learn about the key MySQL 5.7 enhancements including JSON support, InnoDB performance and scalability improvements, replication enhancements, performance schema, the MySQL SYS schema, security, GIS, optimizer improvements and more.
```

I really want to try the new mysql. :d  2X Faster, InnoDB improvements :


----------



## ds_aim (Oct 30, 2015)

tobik said:


> Mark Linimon just changed the title of your PR 204124. No port was commited. A commit would appear in the PR as a comment like


Did uyou know when will be available mysql57?


----------



## ds_aim (Oct 30, 2015)

HyHi, what is the correct command to install paramiko?
I tried `pkg search paramiko`.
But no results. What is the correct command?


----------



## scottro (Oct 30, 2015)

The name of it is is apparently security/py27-paramiko.    On 10-2, I did `pkg search paramiko`and got back py27-paramiko.  Could you have mistyped?

https://www.freshports.org/security/py-paramiko/


----------



## ds_aim (Oct 31, 2015)

scottro said:


> The name of it is is apparently security/py27-paramiko.    On 10-2, I did `pkg search paramiko`and got back py27-paramiko.  Could you have mistyped?
> 
> https://www.freshports.org/security/py-paramiko/


Yeah, Sorry 
Solved. Seems it was a problem on my pkg.

Solved.


----------



## scottro (Oct 31, 2015)

Great, glad you fixed it.


----------



## bryce13950 (Oct 31, 2015)

I spent a bit of time attempting to compile the source of mysql 5.7 for this a couple weeks ago. I hit a wall with one dependency being unable to be found, and deemed it not worth my time to continue debugging it. I could probably get it all put together, but I am a bit new to the world of FreeBSD and I am unsure how to begin contributing to the ports tree. If someone could point me to instructions on how to get involved, I could probably get this put together.


----------



## ds_aim (Nov 3, 2015)

Someone know when will be avaliable an port? In ticket he dont say nothing.


----------



## protocelt (Nov 3, 2015)

bryce13950 said:


> I spent a bit of time attempting to compile the source of mysql 5.7 for this a couple weeks ago. I hit a wall with one dependency being unable to be found, and deemed it not worth my time to continue debugging it. I could probably get it all put together, but I am a bit new to the world of FreeBSD and I am unsure how to begin contributing to the ports tree. If someone could point me to instructions on how to get involved, I could probably get this put together.


Hi!

You can get started by looking at the FreeBSD Porter's Handbook. You can also subscribe to the freebsd-ports mailing list for any questions you have along the way.

Any help with a port(s) is appreciated.


----------



## protocelt (Nov 3, 2015)

ds_aim said:


> Someone know when will be available an port? In ticket he don't say nothing.


ds_aim, most FreeBSD developers and port maintainers work on ports in their spare time. MySQL is not a trivial port and could take quite some time before v5.7 is available in the ports tree. All you can do at this point is make a request and wait for someone that has the time and is willing to work on and commit it unless your able to do it yourself.


----------



## ds_aim (Nov 3, 2015)

protocelt said:


> ds_aim, most FreeBSD developers and port maintainers work on ports in their spare time. MySQL is not a trivial port and could take quite some time before v5.7 is available in the ports tree. All you can do at this point is make a request and wait for someone that has the time and is willing to work on and commit it unless your able to do it yourself.


Heh thanks for answer. I think iI must wait.
​


----------



## ds_aim (Nov 3, 2015)

Hy guys I'm just try to make an auto check and install script.


```
#!/bin/bash

freebsdversion=$(uname -r)
cores=$(sysctl hw.ncpu | cut -c 10-)
ram=$(sysctl hw.physmem | cut -c 13-)
ram=$((ram/1024/1024))            ## Resize to MB
echo -e "\033[36mCurrent FreeBSD Version: $freebsdversion"
echo "Number of cores: $cores"
echo "Available memory: ${ram}M"
echo ""
echo "This script is for setup all dependencies"
echo "for compiling the source of Avenor."
echo "(c) Copyright 2015 Avenor Team. Coded by Ira"
echo -e "\033[0m"

check()
{
    pkg info | grep -i $1 >> /dev/null
    if [ "$?" -ne "0" ]
    then
        echo -e "\033[1;31m$1 not found.\033[0m"
        read -p "Do you wish to install it? (y/n) " yn
        case $yn in
            [Yy]* ) echo -e "\033[0;32mInstalling $1... Please wait\033[0m";
            [Nn]* ) echo -e "\033[1;31mSkip install $1 - can produce errors on build\033[0m";
        esac
    else
        echo -e "\033[32m$1 exist - not needed to install\033[0m"
    fi
}

# Check for gcc49
check "gcc48" "gcc49"

# Check for cryptopp
check "cryptopp" "cryptopp"

# Check for googletest
check "googletest" "googletest"

# Check for boost
check "boost-all" "boost-all"

exit 0
```

What am I doing wrong? 

I just want to check if package is installed , if not select yes and install.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2015)

ds_aim said:


> What am I doing wrong?


There is no /bin/bash on FreeBSD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 3, 2015)

Avenor = Metin2 Private Server. Goodbye.


----------

